# Goosebumps is Back!!!



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Finally! I've waited years for it to be resurected and now after 3 years of DVD releases the T.V. show is back for reruns! It will air every night of October at 8 oclock at night on cartoon network! R.L. Stine will also be writing a new Goosebumps book series! Wow I am a child


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I like goosebumps, the shows are good.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awsome! a goosbumps book was the first book i read by my self!!!(piano lessons can be murder) cant wait to relive my childhood lol.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I love Goosebumps!!!!!!! <----- geek

My son loves both the show and the books. He has at least 25 of the books - I pick them up when I see them at the Goodwill store.

Apparently, there's some Goosebump marathon coming up when they'll be showing dozens of episodes back to back. I'll ask my son when it's on because he's anxiously awaiting!

_It Came From Beneath the Sink_


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I love them too... my buddy, Shawn Roberts did lots of those shows!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> I love them too... my buddy, Shawn Roberts did lots of those shows!


He was in them?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's awesome! I'm a BIG goosebumps freak!


----------



## PiratesWrath (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome! I grew up reading Goosebumps. That ventriloquist dummy freaked the hell out of me.


----------

